# Problems with Egg Tumbler



## Evo (Jul 23, 2006)

Having problems with an egg tumbler i have at home. What is happening in the base is around 2.2 inches in diameter and the eggs are just bouncing up and town really quickly not actually floating or wafting around like you see in so many videos. How can i make it so the eggs are moving nicely and are not vibrating hard on the metal grate bottom.


----------



## Mcdaphnia (Dec 16, 2003)

You may have to experiment with the flow rate, with slanting it slightly off perfectly vertical, using different netting material, etc.

I have never been satisfied with the low sucess rate of "normal" egg tumblers and instead use a powerhead and airline tubing to deliver microjets of water that keep the eggs spinning and never touching any surface.


----------



## fishwolfe (Mar 27, 2005)

put an air valve in to lessen the flow through your tumbler,or move the air stone higher in the top tube.nice tumbler :thumb: what type eggs you got going?


----------



## fishwolfe (Mar 27, 2005)

i had a 90% or better success rate with mine.lost only 3 eggs and had 1 misformed fry out of 40 eggs.


----------



## Evo (Jul 23, 2006)

sulphur crested lithos at the moment. So you reckon if i change the height of the air stone and tilt it slightly it should work better? I'm thinking of buying one of those tumbler of jehmco or whatener they look pretty good.


----------



## fishwolfe (Mar 27, 2005)

i would just fine tune the one you have.sulphur crested lithos are nice,heres a link to my d.i.y tumbler.
http://www.cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/view ... highlight=


----------



## chago (Mar 4, 2008)

Mcdaphnia said:


> You may have to experiment with the flow rate, with slanting it slightly off perfectly vertical, using different netting material, etc.
> 
> I have never been satisfied with the low sucess rate of "normal" egg tumblers and instead use a powerhead and airline tubing to deliver microjets of water that keep the eggs spinning and never touching any surface.


do you have any pics of this tumbler?? and the jets?


----------



## Mcdaphnia (Dec 16, 2003)

chago said:


> do you have any pics of this tumbler?? and the jets?


There is an article about it in a back issue of FAMA. You clip brine shrimp nets to the top of a 15 or 20 gallon tank, then clip one or two airline tubes aimed in to each brineshrimp net. Aim them until you get a swirl that keeps the eggs away from the net fabric. I can incubate eggs like Tropheus, Cyprichromis, and other delicate eggs with almost 100% sucess. Even eggs that were pulled from Tropheus an hour after spawning get this kind of result. On the rare event you do get an unfertilized or bad egg, you can siphon it out with small diameter tubing without disturbing the flow of the good eggs.


----------



## TheeMon (May 11, 2004)

ohh i so want that article too... ill have to find it after school


----------



## Evo (Jul 23, 2006)

anychance i can see this as well..


----------

